# Thetford toilet has stopped flushing



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi everyone.

We have a 2008 Compass Avantgarde 100 and our Thetford toilet has stopped flushing. Occasionally in the recent past it intermittently didn't flush but now it will not flush at all. There is no noise like it is even trying to flush.

All our other electrics work and the 12V switch by the habitat door to switch all 12V electrics has not been left on.

It does not appear to have a seprate fuse (at least not as far as I can tell).

Has anyone else had this problem or have any ideas.

Thank you.

Tim


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Is your loo the C250, with a blue push button? A couple of times on ours, the printed circuit board of which the blue button is part, had moved out of its retaining slots. I relocated it and all is well. :roll: 

HTH


----------



## Rodley (May 13, 2009)

There is a fuse in my Thetford loo that is visible when you take out the casette. Worth a look!


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Tim, I had this problem about 12 months ago on my Augusta, still under warranty, my dealer got in touch with Caradoc a local agent for Thetford and he replaced the electronics board for me as it was quicker and more economical to do than fiddle about with separate parts he said.

Has worked without problems ever since (touch wood) wish I hadn't said that !!! 

Maybe a local Thetford agent will advise you.

Keith


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

One of the many times my bog has stopped flushing, from the pump rolling over and dying and putting a replacement pump in. (Very easy) to replacing the fuse standing on my head using a mirror to see to get it back in it's slot in the cassette department, and even though I replace the fuse I have never had one blow, it is always something other than the fuse, but hey ho its a start of the process of elimination, to the last one at Tattershall meet where I could see nothing amis.

So I took out the pump tried to turn the impeller on the bottom to find it would not revolve when turned with a small screwdriver, so I squirted a good dollop of WD40 inside the pump gave it a couple of minutes to get working then forced the impeller round with the screwdriver to free it then a couple more blasts with the WD40 to free everything, and Bob's your uncle up and running..

I am sure if I had done this first time around the original pump would have been ok  :roll: ..

So remember.. WD40 to make it go... Duct tape to make it stop. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

On my Thetford to access the pump flush you have to pull out the bog roll holder which just slides in and out of place and is sealed with O rings to keep the water in, which then allows you to get your hand in the flush water compartment to fiddle with all the mechanism pipes and wiring.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Tim
ours stops occasionally not sure which model ours is.
But when you take the toilet cassette out if you look inside the space left in the camper (tell your wife not to use it) A mate once took his cassette out to dump the contents and his wife used it in his absence.

I digress. lol

Look into the cavity and on the upper surface is a little plug and socket which sometimes becomes slack with travelling. and next to it is a fuse.

have a fiddle with both.

kev


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you for the replies, much appreciated.

I have located the fuse in the cassette compartment. I don't have a spare 3a, so will have to get one tomorrow.

failing fixing it with a fuse change I will have to delve deeper into the problem. I don't think it will be the fuse as it seemed to fail intermittently.

I will keep you informed.

Tim


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

If you have a seperate filler for the toilet flush its most likely the pump i change on average one a month they are about £46 for the thetford one easy to change if its not got its own filler it could be the printed circuit board or even the solenoid valve.
kev


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Tim
I had the same problem with our Toilet it may not be the same set up, but I fixed ours.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-111443-.html


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to everyone. I have been up to my eyes in other matters (damaged rear bumper - see other post, lol) and have only got around to looking at this again

I changed the fuse without success.

Does anyone know where the pump is, how to access it, and how to remove it?

Thank you.

Tim


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Any idea what model of loo it is? If you don't know model describe it


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

Mine had a relay next to the fuse in the cassette compartment that was badly corroded due to the quite harsh environment it works in, good clean of the contacts and it sorted the problem.

Not sure if yours is the same toilet but worth having a look


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Some useful information on Thetfords website www.thetford-europe.com/en/service/repair-instructions.aspx


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.
The pump is located under the toilet roll holder compartment..
Take the toilet roll out then hold the plastic compartment it fits in then just pull it out, it slides out easily.. you will see the pump for the flush inside the void.
To remove the pump just unscrew the one screw that fixes it down inside the flush water compartment, to empty the compartment pull the site glass off its mount near the outside door and let it drain off.

The new pump comes complete with instructions on how to change and install it, there is some shrink wrap to cover the new wiring you will will have to connect to the existing, just make sure you give yourself as much of the old wire as you can so you can keep the connections out of the flush water.

Well that is how I did mine, if your's is a different model someone will tell you how they did theirs..

ray.


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks guys. I will check out the relay.

In meantime, the model is a Thetford C-402C.

Thanks again.

Tim


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*thetford toilet flush*

It's probably the pump. Mine packed up last year I removed it freed it up with WD40 but it has packed up again after winterisation. I have ordered a replacement off Fleabay for £14.89 delivered. It is a fairly easy job to do.

Graham


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

My pump is not located behind the toilet roll holder. The toilet roll holder is simply 2 small metal bits holding the tube.

I simply have no idea where the pump is. I have looked at the links given but I am none the wiser. I have changed the fuse in the cassette compartment without success and also pulled out the same fuse holder to check the wiring. It looks OK.

Its the pump perhaps in the cassette compartment, behind the plastic walls?

Any help is, as usual, much appreciated.

Tim


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tim,
Which model do you have? I have replaced mine a couple of days ago but mine is the C/CS model with the electric switch on the top.

I am constructing a tutorial which should be ready in a couple of days.

Graham


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank you for the reply.

As you can see, my setup is completely different. I'm not sure where the pump is. 

Any ideas?

Tim


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Thetford Pump*

Hi Tim,
Have you tried to post a picture?

Graham


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry, tried to but it didn't upload as it was too big.

Edited it and should be OK now.

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Try page 125 from the link that someone else listed: http://www.thetford-europe.com/en/service/repair-instructions.aspx you need to download the sanitation document.

There are instructions showing your model which I think is a C402.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Ched999uk is correct it is the 402, you have to remove the blade handle and the control panel to access the pump. Should be in the instructions in the link.

Graham


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks to both of you. A light bulb appears to have gone on!


I will let you know how I get on.

Tim


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Replacing Electric Pump - Thetford C200/cw/s/cs Toilet*

Hope you are getting on OK Tim. I have finished the tutorial for the Thetford C200. It can be seen here,

Regards,

Graham


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick update. I found and removed the pump from the housing. Thanks specifically to Graham and Ched999uk for that.

I didn't have time to do anything with it and I didn't want to cut it out before cleaning the switch and checking electrical supply. I will do this tomorrow and let you know how I get on.

Thanks again,

Tim


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Thetford Toilet Flush - Fixed*

Just a quick update.

I have replaced the pump - very easy job - and the flush system is now working.

Thanks to everyone who responded.

Tim


----------

